# 25 day mid november Grand



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

My friend Kathy has a permit with spaces but wishes to recruit more women to even out the group. Kayakers or rafters welcome. Mostly 40's-50's age group already in committed relationships. We like to hike and alcohol 420 friendly. Send pm if interested.


----------

